# DFS - customer service - NOT



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Bought a new 3 piece at DFS at the weekend. All good until we start to chat, sorry get told, about their delivery rules.

Will be here in 11 weeks, and when they call you apparently you have to agree to delivery within 2 days. So I ask him to confirm the week or the date and I will guarantee I can be there (work from home when not travelling on business so easy to arrange).

"Oh, we don't give you the date sir, we call, you when it's here and then you have to take delivery in 2 days. However it may be here sooner and same rules apply Sir"

After a swift "bollocks, we'll go elsewhere then" they agree 7 days leeway on delivery. Which we can arrange as Mrs onlyworks 3 days a week, so sorted.

These guys are really in dreamland.

Rant over


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought mine from Nabru. Easy to customise the size, shape and materials. I got to pick the day I wanted it delivered and it arrived on a pallet exactly on time. I'm pretty sure they are cheaper than DFS too.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Should've gone to Sofaworks. Online tracker for your delivery, email and text the week before its due, you then pick the delivery date. Job done.


----------

